# 98 altima drivers side mirror



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

having a good time at work today with air soft guns i took cover behind my car after shooting my boss 4 times with great shots he began to shot at me... well he hit my drivers side mirror (glass) on my 98 altime gxe and it broke... well shattered in a way... and i want to know if i have to get a new entire unit or can i just buy a new mirror (glass) part. in either case where is the best way to get one and how is it to install... please let me know... thanks again


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Go to your local auto parts store and they should be able to hook you up with some glass for it. If they fail go to a glass manufacturer. I know that NH has Triump Auto Glass, Manchester Auto Glass, Portland Glass, just to name a few in one city. They can normally get it to you quick and some will even install it for you for a minimal fee. All it really is is adhesive holding it on but there are tricks to it that they know. Its pretty simple and not too expensive (most glass I've seen cost around $25 but I've never checked on the Altimas). Good luck with it


Darktide


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

thank you for the info


----------

